# Boarder may have to leave



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'd tell them they have run their course at your place and give them X amount of days to move out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsyluvr (Oct 10, 2013)

That is more than likely what we are going to do, but I still wanted someone else's opinion on the matter. We will probably give them 2 months to find a place since I'm sure finding a place for draft breeds is hard. / it just threw me over the top when they don't follow directions on feeding my horse. I even explained to them I need them to soak it bcuz it expands and that I don't want it to expand in his stomach.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

Just adding that beet pulp is actually soaked to prevent choke, it expanding is a myth that has been disproven.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

first welcome to the forum I would ask them to leave I am a barn manager and the rule are there for all to enjoy the place and there horses . They have no regard for the place or how the place is set up to work as for the beet pulp soaking is need to soak up water other wise it will do it in the horse and course colic


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I would write them a letter and hand it to them tomorrow, since today is March 1, and I would give 30 days notice to move. It's not your problem if they have trouble finding a new place, 60 days is too long and will not make them feel any urgency. 

I would enumerate the reasons they are being asked to move, basically they broke their contract with you, and that would be that. 

The next time they left a rut in my driveway or on the side, I would make them move their car and hand them a shovel to fill in the ruts. 

As for them preparing your feed for your horse......eh, that's touchy. I would mix up enough beet pulp and put it to soak in the morning, so that there was enough for the night feeding and the next morning's feeding. That way all they would have to do is serve it up. Remember, if you want it done right, do it yourself.


----------



## horsyluvr (Oct 10, 2013)

GamingGrrl said:


> Just adding that beet pulp is actually soaked to prevent choke, it expanding is a myth that has been disproven.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Either way still not good lol 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsyluvr (Oct 10, 2013)

I do not live there (15-30 mins away depending on time of day/rush hour). That is why I have to ask them to mix in the liquids and MSM. They want me to treat their horses as if they were my own when it comes to this stuff so I expect the same for my horse from them. They have asked me to soak one of their horses feed bcuz they believe he chokes on his food, so I do. Otherwise I would gladly do it myself all the time. Thank you all for your advice/opinions 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsyluvr (Oct 10, 2013)

Also my horse will pick out the beet pulp if I just soak that and then add it to his dry senior feed. We tried that lol 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

I agree with Dreamcatcher in that it has to be in a written format rather than verbal. It may sound a bit heavy, but I would consider a registered letter as proof that they did receive it. Hopefully you will never need the documentation, but without it they could simply say that they never received it.
Keep your writing on a professional level and as purely a matter of business.

I also might use this experience to create a nice set of rules/requirements for the next individual to sign.

My very best !


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

GamingGrrl said:


> Just adding that beet pulp is actually soaked to prevent choke, it expanding is a myth that has been disproven.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That MAY be true but i used to give my mare strategy. The dry pellets soaked all the water out of her and she analy prolapsed from dehydration. Started soaking it after than she no more issues.


----------



## horsyluvr (Oct 10, 2013)

We have been using email for this kinda stuff that way there is a paper trail and we can say we sent it. Most of the time we get a reply back. Now we are probably going to email it to them and post it on their stalls (it's a 3 stall barn, so it's just me and them.) I will also click the " sender recipt button" and keep it professional. Believe it or not lol we have a laminated set of rules posted in the tack room and the barn isle lol. But it will be something to add to the rules. Always a learning experience.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsyluvr (Oct 10, 2013)

In case anyone is wondering about an update, these boarders got their notices to leave (which I wrote professionally, basically stating their draft horses have outgrown our farm faster than we thought). They are being rude about everything. We have been getting round bales around the 1st of every month. We got 6 round bales (I bought 2, my Godfather, the owner of the property bought 2 extra) plus the 2 the boarders pay for (6 total). Thinking 3 would last one month and we would have 3 the next month. They went through 6 round bales in 1 month. It's been too muddy here to get a truck and trailer of round bales to our farm and the farmer we get it from said he's not selling any right now due to his farm being muddy. We told the boarders we would get some for this month as soon as the weather clears up. I get a text message from them "the horses need hay today. There is none left. What time is it coming?" There are enough scraps to last a few more days for the weather to clear up. I told them what I just stated about the farmer and weather. Then they got an attitude with me and my Godfather. They are costing us money (the two extra bales my Godfather bought). So he told them "I will give you your hay money back and your on your own about getting hay." The cost of round bales here was originally $40 when we started but went up to $50 feb 1st. So feb 1st I emailed them (so it would be in writing) that the price of hay went up $10 so the price of board is going up $10 and if they weren't okay with that they are more than welcome to move their horses anytime. They paid $175 per horse instead of $185 (what we had to raise it to).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

How long do they have be fore they have to leave? 

Keep an eye on your stuff as they may steal from you. This cold get ugly. Be prepared and be careful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsyluvr (Oct 10, 2013)

We have been including the round bales in board and we originally told them we would get it around the 1st of every month give or take weather. They never had an issue with that until now. /We gave them 30 days from today. Our contract doesn't say we have to give them notice at all. Yes I'm about to lock everything except like grooming supplies in my trailer. Thank you, I will.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsyluvr (Oct 10, 2013)

This is getting ridiculous. My Godfather just told me the boarders left the hose on when they fed the horses this evening. They know better than that. My Godfather put a lock on the hose and said he will be taking care of the water trough from now on. he suggested that he and I feed my horse because he doesn't think they will during their shifts anymore.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Take a breath, relax. I've left the hose on a few times at the barn on accident before. It's a pain but it happens, I wouldn't stress over that one - it will give you more of a headache then anything else.


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

CLaPorte432 said:


> I'd tell them they have run their course at your place and give them X amount of days to move out.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I totally agree, but I think that I may document it in a written letter. You never know and you never want a "he said, she said" situation.
Memories of a conversation can easily fade or become distorted.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

sounds like your property isn't big enough to be boarding anyway. I would just keep my own and no others.


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

Having owned and found boarding for two draft crosses I haven't had an issue finding a facility. The place we are at now was under the impression our horses ate MORE than your average horse... However, they in fact act LESS. She didn't have to grain or hay them during the summer and they were fat enough to be forced to muzzle them one day on and one off. They were on 3 acres of nice grass though. 

So if pasture is good in the area, they should be able to debunk people hesitating to take on drafts. 

Make on the subject though, I would follow what others have advised. Written notice that they have X amount of days to leave your facility. You've been more than generous with them and it is clear they don't appreciate what has been granted to them for a small favor in return. In the meantime, if you are willing to take new boarders, start listing again.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Lol too bad im not by you. Id do anything for pasture boarding that low! they should have been nice! Seriously, Im having major issues where im at but i don't **** out because of it! Whats with people? Hope they are gone soon!


----------



## horsyluvr (Oct 10, 2013)

Drifting said:


> Take a breath, relax. I've left the hose on a few times at the barn on accident before. It's a pain but it happens, I wouldn't stress over that one - it will give you more of a headache then anything else.


No, they left it running away from the water trough, laying straight on the ground. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsyluvr (Oct 10, 2013)

churumbeque said:


> sounds like your property isn't big enough to be boarding anyway. I would just keep my own and no others.


That was the original plan but my horse started to seem depressed being alone with no horsey companions so my Godfather agreed to open the other two stalls to boarders.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsyluvr (Oct 10, 2013)

My horse alone goes through 5 square bales per month during the winter. Last night their owner brought them a round bale and put it right next to the barn. My horse gets left in at night (i got him his own square bales.) I fed them in the morning and 1/4 of the round bale was already gone from just overnight. There is hardly any grass here due to cold, mud, rain, snow, etc lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

bkylem said:


> I agree with Dreamcatcher in that it has to be in a written format rather than verbal. It may sound a bit heavy, but I would consider a registered letter as proof that they did receive it. Hopefully you will never need the documentation, but without it they could simply say that they never received it.
> Keep your writing on a professional level and as purely a matter of business.
> 
> I also might use this experience to create a nice set of rules/requirements for the next individual to sign.
> ...


 This is tough as it seems to have started out a casual, verbal agreement. Unfortunately these things start this way but often end badly. I agree, do everything in writing when you ask them to leave but I think "a couple of months" will make them think you aren't serious. I'd write a formal letter and give them an exact date to move their horses and if you ever decided to do this in the future I'd suggest using a true boarding contract.
Here's a place for free equine contracts: Horse Legal Forms
You can download them and modify to your own needs. After you tell them to leave keep a very sharp eye on what's going on. They may resent being kicked out and damage thing or do something to your horse!


----------



## horsyluvr (Oct 10, 2013)

We did use a boarding contract . It says they have to give us 30 days notice if they choose to move their horses but nothing about how much notice we have to give them to move their horses. The only thing we verbally agreed on was their horses would outgrow our property. Everything else was in writing. We gave them a formal notice/letter stating they have 30 days from March 5th to move their horses. That's when they got all angry
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsyluvr (Oct 10, 2013)

I have heard stories of precious boarders of other places taking anger out on a horse. That is really sad. / I have already locked all my saddles and most of my supplies in my horse trailer. Only one of the boarders (the 22 year old daughter) signed the contracts for both horses. It wasn't until a month ago that it clicked in our minds that one horse belongs to her mother. She has been paying board for one horse, her daughter the other. Her husband must have no idea about this bcuz when we gave them back their hay money (it was included in board) he was all confused as to why he had to get hay for what he thought was his daughter's horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

